# Free Blyxa japonica



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I have about 12 B. japonica plants free to any SWOAPE member intersested.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will take some if you don't mind. I can swing by tomorrow if you are available.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

And you have a PM.


----------

